# New Here...Am I even "fat?"



## queen333 (Feb 27, 2006)

So, this world of gaining, etc. is entirely new to me. But it completely turns me on. My girlfriend (yes, I am also a girl) and I have both been putting on some pounds since we started dating, and I am completely turned on by it. I can't tell her though...not at this point. 

I want to know...do I even have a belly? Or is it all in my head. I love the way it is starting to feel squishy and jiggles when I'm driving. My jeans are getting a bit too tight and my belly is starting to spill out of them a bit. Despite all of this, I can't stop eating.

What I really want is for someone to look at my pictures and tell me, honestly, what you think.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome queen, enjoy the boards. 

Just so you know, I deleted your messages on the main board as they are duplicates and it's far more appropriately placed here. Also, if you'd really like opinions, then you'll need to post some pictures - which you can do right here in the thread. 

Enjoy.


----------



## queen333 (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't figure out how to post pics here...I don't have them at a specific url.


----------



## Tad (Feb 27, 2006)

queen333 said:


> So, this world of gaining, etc. is entirely new to me. But it completely turns me on.



Welcome, always great to see a new FA/feeder/feedee join us 



queen333 said:


> My girlfriend (yes, I am also a girl) and I have both been putting on some pounds since we started dating, and I am completely turned on by it. I can't tell her though...not at this point.



Why not? Do you think she would be scared off? I ask because this does not really get any easier....that is you are not apt to stop being turned on by it, and if she is not turned on by it now, she is not apt to become turned on by it (although she could be turned on by turning you on with it). So it could be something worth either sorting out soon, or else deciding that you will keep it to yourself.



queen333 said:


> I want to know...do I even have a belly? Or is it all in my head. I love the way it is starting to feel squishy and jiggles when I'm driving. My jeans are getting a bit too tight and my belly is starting to spill out of them a bit. Despite all of this, I can't stop eating.
> 
> What I really want is for someone to look at my pictures and tell me, honestly, what you think.



Well, you have to show us some pictures for us to do that, don't you? But you know what, I don't have to see pictures to answer the question "are you fat?" 

My answer is simple: if you feel you are fat, then you are fat. Because really what matters is how you feel about it. One woman could feel fat at 160, another feel 'normal' at 200.

Once again, welcome to Dimensions, and I hope you enjoy exploring your desires and feelings here.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 27, 2006)

queen333 said:


> I can't figure out how to post pics here...I don't have them at a specific url.


There's an "attach" button in the post window (looks like a paperclip) that lets you upload them from your machine.


----------



## queen333 (Feb 27, 2006)

I didn't even see the attachment icon. Here are some pics 

View attachment DSC03684.jpg


View attachment DSC03690.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 27, 2006)

edx said:


> My answer is simple: if you feel you are fat, then you are fat. Because really what matters is how you feel about it. One woman could feel fat at 160, another feel 'normal' at 200.




I think there's some fuzzy logic in there. I mean, I've always been fat, and have been around the same weight (400ish) for well over 15 years. I feel "normal" at this weight, so does that mean I'm not fat? LOL... I think we all know the answer to that. 

Fat is not simply a state of mind, because there are plenty of people who believe they are fat who are not fat by any measure (BMI, inches, height/weight ratio, clothing size) that we all currently accept. I'm not saying I know where "fat" begins, but I know there are plenty who feel fat at a size 5, and they're NOT.

Just wanted to throw that in there, don't want to misdirect the thread.


----------



## queen333 (Feb 27, 2006)

I thought I would attach more, along with a "before" shot. (which was really after I started gaining some weight, but still pretty thin) I was wearing the same clothes, so you get a sense of how I looked before. Since this summer I have gone up a couple of sizes, so it is getting a bit harder to button my pants. Yet, no one seems to think I am gaining any weight. I think they are just being polite though, b/c to me, it is pretty obvious. 
The weight gain has come as a bit of surprise to me, and not necessarily something I wanted to do, but sometimes I just love how it feel!

What do you think? I honestly want to know. Thanks!  

View attachment DSC03787.jpg


View attachment DSC03791.jpg


View attachment DSC03790.jpg


View attachment DSC03767.jpg


View attachment DSC03730.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 27, 2006)

AnnMarie- I think you made a good point about being fat. I don't necessarily know that it's cut and dry as a particular feeling but maybe also the way in which society views fat...if that makes any sense. 

So accordingly, a woman who wears a size 5 wouldn't be (under most circumstances) be considered fat...but a woman who wore a size 28 or 30 would be- unless she was unbelievably tall. But I guess there's also this grey area for women who are the supposed average (14 or 16), but yet, the media claims they're fat too. So where do they fit in? I guess they might not. They're too fat to be considered thin...but I know that some might not consider them to be BBW...Don't know. Again, height and weight as well as distribution of fat comes into play...


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 27, 2006)

Mmk. Nobody's tackled this yet, so I'll take a shot.

My thoughts? Mildly chubby. You do have a very nice tummy, but you've got a ways to go if you'd like to be fat. 

But that's just my opinion. :-D


----------



## Zoom (Feb 27, 2006)

Definitely not fat. But these days, it's not about how others categorize you, it's about how you categorize yourself.


----------



## queen333 (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't necessarily want to be fat. Just chubby. I want/like the jiggle. Could I be chubbier? And does it even seem to be that much of a difference?


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello, queen.

Methinks the answers you'll get depend mostly on who you ask. Personally I think you're in the, " chubby" category and could easily be quite a bit chubbier.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 28, 2006)

I think you are quite chubby. Anymore and you might be endangering your health - because you look like you've got quite a small frame.


----------



## queen333 (Feb 28, 2006)

One more for the heck of it.

Again, my aim is to not be fat, just to be chubby. I really do appreciate the feedback. 

View attachment DSC03828.jpg


----------



## Tad (Feb 28, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I think there's some fuzzy logic in there. I mean, I've always been fat, and have been around the same weight (400ish) for well over 15 years. I feel "normal" at this weight, so does that mean I'm not fat? LOL... I think we all know the answer to that.
> 
> Fat is not simply a state of mind, because there are plenty of people who believe they are fat who are not fat by any measure (BMI, inches, height/weight ratio, clothing size) that we all currently accept.



When somebody is used to being one size, then gets bigger, they have a good chance of feeling fat. Their clothes have to be replaced, they notice new rolls or bulges, they take up more space, their face looks softer, maybe they feel the difference when going up stairs, and so on. For some that is not a big deal, for some it makes them feel miserable, for others it makes them feel excited, some fear what changes to their life it could mean, other welcome these changes, and some figure it won't make any changes. For many it may well be a combination of more than one emotion.

I think that mentally this change into increased fatness is one of the aspects of dealing with fat, and the better this experience of change is, the easier the other part is. 

The other part of the experience of course is living with being fat. Here Queen is probably no larger than at least a third of the population, so overall will not stand out so much. However if her friends are mostly thin, if the activities she is used to are mostly done with thin people, and in general her life is one that has been in a space that has the unspoken assumption of thinness, then she may well now be bigger than almost all of the people she routinely deals with. I don't know if this is her case, but I'm guessing from her words that she is feeling big compared to her immediate environment.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that if you feel fat, that is a real feeling. Maybe other would or would not agree that you are fat or should feel fat, but they are not inside your head. So if you are feeling fat, then I think this is an appropriate place to talk about it--so long as you aren't just complaining about it in a 'fat is so terrible' way, cause this is never the appropriate place for that. 

Just my point of view.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## ecb1079 (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd go with "getting chubby." Definately looking better though, IMHO.


----------



## Purplestuff23 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd say you're slightly chubbier, and could stand to be quite a bit chubbier, but I prefer women on the heavier side of things. Either way, you've got a nice tummy which appears to be softening nicely.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 1, 2006)

well, you have a bit of a tummy, but I wouldn't say "fat" yet. but my oppinon of someone who classifys as "fat" is about 200lbs at the bottom end. Like most post's here, I would say your on the mild end of Chubby. if your going to gain, best of luck! you do have a ways to go, but enjoy!


----------



## queen333 (Mar 1, 2006)

About how much would you say I weigh, judging from the pictures?

I'm about 5'3 and 23 years old


----------



## Tad (Mar 1, 2006)

queen333 said:


> About how much would you say I weigh, judging from the pictures?
> 
> I'm about 5'3 and 23 years old



Hmmm, I'm not very good at this, but I'll guess 160. But really the only woman whose weights I've ever known much about was my wife, and she has a very different build, so I would not be surprised to be way off.

-Ed


----------



## queen333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hmmm...guess again... 

View attachment DSC03868.jpg


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm terrible at guessing weight, but I know all the factors that go into it, muscles for example.

So I'm going to take an educated random stab in the dark (If that makes any sense at all) and guess you are 135 give or take 10lbs

Are you chubby? Hardly in my opinion. You look like you're not starving to death like a lot of skinny women do nowadays. I would call you healthy, which is good. 

But if you want to be chubby, you got some pounds to pack on. When your features start becoming more exagerated (Belly, bum, etc) then you know you're "fat" and I use the term loosely here.

When you look in the mirror and go, "Wow, my butt looks big!" and you actually _enjoy_ that thought. Then you're a chubby chick.

......

Wow, reading my own post I see that it might sound really cold... Like I objectify woman's bodies... Oops! :doh: 
So here's some friendly words of encouragement so I don't look like a total dick!  

Its great to see that some women are actually looking at themselves and trying to find what's right, instead of looking at magazines that feature starving women with too much makeup on.
Keep up the good work and high sprits queen333!  
You're looking more and more cuddly with every pound you gain! :wubu:


----------



## curt (Mar 2, 2006)

Not even really chubby. And the exaggerated, pixilated close-ups don't convince. For what it's worth.


----------



## ecb1079 (Mar 2, 2006)

At a guess, I'd say between 140-150 tops but I, like many others who have posted here, am really bad a guessing weights.


----------



## Skinny1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome....
While you don't have the girth of some of your larger sisters in here, you are still very tempting. I confess you'd look nice and plump (your goal?) with about another 20 lbs.....keep us posted, and eat up!


----------



## hvetic (Mar 3, 2006)

not fat at all, just got a little flab on your belly. I'd say you weigh 125-140


----------



## djewell (Mar 3, 2006)

Between 100 and 400 lbs.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Mar 4, 2006)

Your curves are very cute. You're not huge, obviously, but your sexy middle bulge is quite obvious and lovely. You not fitting in your jeans is cute ;-)


----------



## jack (Mar 8, 2006)

if you want to be chubby, you should probably gain about 10-20 pounds. it'll do amazing things for your breasts and hips. you'll love it.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 10, 2006)

queen333 said:


> One more for the heck of it.
> 
> Again, my aim is to not be fat, just to be chubby. I really do appreciate the feedback.



Hi Queen,

Well, without seeing a pic of all of you, I can't really say too much.

Judging from your belly pics, you strike me as one of those gals with a nice soft tummy...perhaps you could be chubby or not, I don't know.

But, no, I wouldn't call you fat...you could be an average sized girl.

Yeah, there are many ways to determine fatness but you could certainly qualify as chubby or just curvy.

I hope that made some sense...sorry


Dennis


----------

